# Is there a limit to the number of points you can transfer from another



## MJL (Feb 22, 2010)

I know different programs have different ratios for transferring points, and I read where some require you to transfer in "chunks" of 5,000 points, for example. But, is there an overall limit on the number of miles/points transferable?

I'm considering applying for this credit card

http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/conte...aspx?offer=OP25

for the 25,000 continental miles, then transferring to AGR points. Is this possible?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 22, 2010)

If you are taking about transferring OnePass Miles from Continental to AGR, the answer is there is* no limit*! The only thing is that it must be done in 5,000 mile blocks. (5K, 10K, 15k, etc...)

I transferred 60,000 in one transaction from CO to AGR once!


----------



## alanh (Feb 22, 2010)

For transferring from Continental to Amtrak, there's no limit. It just has to be done in multiples of 5000 and takes about a week.

There are limits on transferring points _out_ of Amtrak.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats why I have a Continental card! You might also investigate the Starwood Hotels Amex and the Chase Sapphire isa card - all good for getting lots of AGR points on a one tome only basis.

Best way to get AGR points on a regular basis is to use an Amtrak AGR Mastercard - just use it for luxuries - like food and gasoline :


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

check out the website: http://webflyer.com/programs/mileage_converter/

It is a quick way to look at transfer ratios and what is allowed. Sometimes you may want to put in a ludicrous amount of points to see the transfer rules and where the thresholds are at.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 22, 2010)

alanh said:


> For transferring from Continental to Amtrak, there's no limit. It just has to be done in multiples of 5000 and *takes about a week*.


It doesn't take "about a week". They only transfer once a week, but if you request a transfer by the close of business on Friday, the transfer is usually made on Sunday night/Monday morning! 

So if you make the request on Friday, it takes 2 days. If you make the request on Wednesday, it takes 4 days. Etc... And it also doesn't matter if Monday is a holiday (like Memorial Day or Labor Day) - the transfer will be done!


----------



## MJL (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I found out I already have 5,000 orphan miles from a million years ago on Continental. Woo Hoo! I called this week and they said I would take 10 business days to transfer. I'll try to keep track of how long it takes for them to transfer.

On the question of making reservations now, then canceling just prior to making an AGR reservation: are there waiting lists for the room(s), where someone else might be eligible to take it before I can?


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 25, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> If you are taking about transferring OnePass Miles from Continental to AGR, the answer is there is* no limit*! The only thing is that it must be done in 5,000 mile blocks. (5K, 10K, 15k, etc...)
> I transferred 60,000 in one transaction from CO to AGR once!


Is it worth the trouble to get the card? Do you have to keep the card after you get the points and transfer them?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 25, 2010)

The only thing abut the CO MasterCard is that there is an annual fee of IIRC $85 - and the first year *IS NOT* free! (Some cards are free for the 1st year.) So you have to pay the fee to get the mileage.

As soon as the Miles post, you can transfer them to AGR if you want. But since you have paid for a year, why not keep it for like 10-11 months and earn CO OnePass Miles. I keep them as a "bank" for when I need AGR points!  (I currently have 26K "in the bank" if I need a quick shot of AGR points!)

I had the CO card for years, but do not now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If you are taking about transferring OnePass Miles from Continental to AGR, the answer is there is* no limit*! The only thing is that it must be done in 5,000 mile blocks. (5K, 10K, 15k, etc...)
> ...


It is a one zone bedroom and a one zone coach ticket for 85 bucks. If it works with your credit then it is very much worth it.


----------



## MJL (Mar 1, 2010)

Woo Hoo! the points transferred yesterda night / today (Monday) morning.


----------

